# Black Panthers



## BIG PAPPA (Apr 1, 2008)

I hear about them from time to time, but never seen one ground checked. TPWD say there is none in Texas. So question is, has anyone "THOUGHT" they've seen a Black Panther. Here's a photo of what they look like.


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

Shot at one back in the sixties, was hunting just west of I-45 off of Rayford-Sawdust Rd, what is now the Woodlands. Was definitely 1 of them back then.


----------



## LongTallTexan (May 19, 2009)

I have never seen one myself, but I don't doubt their existence. There have been claimed sightings for decades. If they are here, I would bet that they are Jaguars that have made it up from South America. The chances are slim, but entirely possible.

http://www.nytimes.com/2006/10/10/science/10jaguar.html
http://www.wtblock.com/wtblockjr/jaguar.htm


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

Do a search in here in the hunting section and you will have ALOT of results for the Black Panther (Black Jaguar). There has been alot of discussion here on the subject!


----------



## Cynoscion (Jun 4, 2009)

If there are any around, they are probably just friends of our president. Not a racist comment, a political one. Get it, black panthers?

All jokes aside, the only thing these sightings could be are: black jaguars or jaguarundis. Both are highly unlikely but not impossible. Jaguars have been caught and collared recently in the desert southwest and there are only a few jaguarundis left in TX.
It could not be black cougars as some people would like to believe as there has never been evidence of a black color phase in cougars.
I think it is like a lot of things. People know what they saw and you can't convince them otherwise. It is best to just agree with them even when you know they are wrong.


----------



## Reel Screamer (Jun 8, 2004)

I saw a Jaguarundi at my lease in Webb county last month. So, I don't have pics so I guess you will just have to agree with me.

LW


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

When I was still in my teens probably the early 70s I was **** hunting with my future grandfather in law. We were in the national forest around Crockett about Decemberish, 1 or so in the morning when I thought I heard a woman yelling or more like a cry scream. Made the hair on my neck stand up, I looked at the old timer and he knew my question without me saying a word. He said I haven't heard that sound in a long time, sure makes me feel good to hear that. Panther, now find the dogs and lets get out of here.


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

This is a photo of a regular jaguar and "Ek Balam", Mayan for the black jaguar. You can't see it in this photo, but when the light hits right you can still see the spots on a black jaguar. They are just a darker shade of black...










Unfortunately that's a zoo photo. As yet I've never been able to get a photo of a black jaguar in the wild. They seem to evaporate into the jungle like a phantom leaving you with a sudden cold chill and wondering if you really saw it at all.

Jaguars are very quick and strong and they have the strongest jaws of all the big cats. Jaguars kill with one bite crushing bones and often decapitating prey. When attacking man they have known to crush a skull and rip the head off in one motion.

Jaguars show no fear of man's scent or the sight of a human, however, attacks on man are very rare. This stems from thousands of years of close contact with the Mayans and other people of the forest and a mutual respect for each other. The Mayans believed that each night five jaguars would enter their village with one going to each corner and the smallest, but strongest, jaguar would station itself in the middle of the village. They would stay the night providing protection from all evil and then would leave before first light.

Trail cams have been very valuable in pinpointing active trails that jaguars are using, and especially in locating resting areas where I can set up and get a daytime shot at one.

Here's some jaguar photos that I've taken so far in Belize this month...


----------



## Tommy2000 (Mar 23, 2008)

Here's another one. These were more common back in the 60's and in California but are most likely endangered now.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Cynoscion said:


> If there are any around, they are probably just friends of our president. Not a racist comment, a political one. Get it, black panthers?
> 
> All jokes aside, the only thing these sightings could be are: black jaguars or jaguarundis. Both are highly unlikely but not impossible. Jaguars have been caught and collared recently in the desert southwest and there are only a few jaguarundis left in TX.
> It could not be black cougars as some people would like to believe as there has never been evidence of a black color phase in cougars.
> I think it is like a lot of things. People know what they saw and you can't convince them otherwise. It is best to just agree with them even when you know they are wrong.


Uh Hem...How do you KNOW they are wrong if YOU weren't there????:rybka: :tongue:


----------



## 11andy11 (Aug 12, 2004)

dang, please don't start this thread again.


----------



## crashboatbasin (May 21, 2009)

on my cousin place in Gonzales Tx ,just last week while one of there works was bailing hay they had a sighting of a big black cat with a long tail . He has put out all his trail cams!!!! maybe will get a pic


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

Avian Quest...on your first picture, is that black missing its left front leg?

Nice pictures.


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

Cynoscion said:


> People know what they saw and you can't convince them otherwise. It is best to just agree with them even when you know they are wrong.


There's something about an all black animal that can throw off your perception of size and distance. This is especially true with the cat family.

Many times I've spotted an ordinary black house cat that was walking slow in a stalking mode and have told someone with me, "Hey!...look at that!!!" Often their first reaction is that its much larger and further away.

I think those sighting make up a large portion of alleged black panther sightings. Other times it can be a black hog that the person only caught a glimpse of as it entered the brush. Your mind does an amazing job of filling in the blanks of what you thought you saw.

But then, you never know.

Jaguars once ranged all over Texas. The last reported jaguar killed on the Great Plains in Texas was 1910, near the Llano River in Kimble County. On the Gulf Coast of Texas the last two jaguars were killed in 1946 and 1948.

I believe that if any large black cat could still be roaming parts of Texas while evading detection, it would be a black jaguar.


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

jimk said:


> Avian Quest...on your first picture, is that black missing its left front leg?


It would appear so at first glance. But look closely and you will see the left paw right under its chin. Black against black becomes a most stealthy camouflage.


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

Ohhhhh, for God's sake, not again!!!!! Where did I put that Cyanide pill!!! I know its around it here some where!!!!


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

TXDRAKE said:


> Ohhhhh, for God's sake, not again!!!!! Where did I put that Cyanide pill!!! I know its around it here some where!!!!


You want the slow release capsule, or the faster acting suppository?


----------



## PasadenaMan (Dec 5, 2007)

Wife swears she saw a large cat like animal stearing her down. THis is in Lake Chateau Woods behind Oakridge. She yelled for me and scared it off. It was not a dog. after showing her many cats she swears it was somthing like this but not black.


----------



## Cynoscion (Jun 4, 2009)

catchysumfishy said:


> Uh Hem...How do you KNOW they are wrong if YOU weren't there????:rybka: :tongue:


Exactly


----------



## redduck (Jul 26, 2006)

my brother in law swears he saw a very large black cat on deer lease east of Woodville around 10 years ago. I accused him of smoking some kind of weed while hunting.


----------



## BIG PAPPA (Apr 1, 2008)

*well guys*

I didn't know the Black Cat Threads had a tendency to get out of hand here, otherwise i Wouldn't have posted it. Didn't do a search either. sorry.
Was Just Curious what others have seen(or thought they've seen) while out in the brush. Big Cats have always Amazed me. Have only seen 2 Mountain Lions in my 46 years of life. One small one, less than 3 feet away from me in Sanderson Texas, and a Large one running across 44, 5 miles north of hwy 59 around 1988. None Since. But don't think i'd pull the trigger on one either unless the Rancher had livestock problems and asked to Take them out.


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

BIG PAPPA said:


> I didn't know the Black Cat Threads had a tendency to get out of hand here


No problem......There's just a preponderance of chronic Melanophobic Ailurophobia suffers on this forum.

This should keep them at bay...


----------



## jacobp80 (May 23, 2008)

There are more than one Black Panther that roams the woods behind my parents house. Texas Parks and Wildlife are clueless. We even had a game warden fired for bringing freinds out to see a mating pair. Yet, they don't exist!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Troutman123 (Mar 21, 2007)

*I have lived*

13 miles East of Bryan since 79 and have seen a long tail Greysh cat twice on our place dark grey not black


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

I used to volunteer dive at the dallas world aquarium and they have two jaguars but I don't believe their range has been included in Texas in some 30 years or so....unless someone lost their exotic pet?


----------



## shhhh...ducks (Feb 22, 2010)

In the December 2008 issue of Texas Fish & Game there is a great article about the "black panther" sightings in Texas, it's titled "Jaguarundi Lives". I will not go into all of the details here because I don't, quite frankly, feel like typing numerous pages.
Rest assured that most all of the "black panther" sightings seem to be able to be attributed to the Jaguarundi. It is a very interesting read if you care to research and find it.


----------



## fowlwaters (Jun 14, 2006)

Hope awally doesnt see this....


----------



## 15476 (May 15, 2006)

is there a season on the ones that escort quanell x ? sorry couldn't resist... lol


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

big cats are the most awesome and beautiful animals on the planet. I was lucky enough to own and raise a cougar for 3 years until it escaped and the animal control took it from us because it was illegal. i raised her from akitten and when it became full grown you just could not believe the power in its legs. She would jump up in my arms on command and then she would jump off of me. As she got bigger she would actually knock me to the ground when she pushed off of me. You just cant imagine the power in those legs.


----------



## madbeagle (Nov 20, 2009)

*black panther*

Not a first hand account, but from my grandfather. He passed away in 2008 and as far as I know he never told a lie. Old timer like, lies just not a thing to be done. He told you he saw a 12 pointer in his "dewberry patch" he usually killed it opening day with a single barrel 12 gauge with number 4 shot. When you counted the points, there were 12 of them...
I took him hunting to our place in Leon Co. near Buffalo, Tx. This is a place that has been in my dad's side of the family for over 100 years (our share 1400 acres but had a cumulative 10,000 in the 50's) 4 cougars have been shot off this place over the years that we know of. I have personally seen a mature female with 2 young cubs playing in the spring of 1993 and have heard them many times while calling varmints at night... Anyway, My grandfather told me he saw a "black panther" less than 100 yards away while hunting in a ground blind on our place in 1994. Not the kind of guy that would get "confused" with a feral house cat (60+ years of hunting and an avid outdoorsman and gunsmith). He was watching it through his scope and even told me darn thing had "emerald green eyes" in the morning twilight through he Leopold LPS. When I asked why he didn't shoot such a rare and exotic animal, he told me that that was the "darndest" animal he had ever seen..powerful, mysterious, graceful, and beautiful..he summed it up as "I just wasn't mad enough at him to shoot him."

TPWD is wrong. Maybe a rare genetic variant of the common cougar, maybe jaguarundis (although they seem small), but large black Apex predator cats are in Texas.
cwebbMD


----------



## fishtale (Aug 24, 2006)

I found one!!!


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

Fishtale...nice young jaguar. Where are you?


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

*Wow, Seriously?*



jacobp80 said:


> There are more than one Black Panther that roams the woods behind my parents house. Texas Parks and Wildlife are clueless. We even had a game warden fired for bringing freinds out to see a mating pair. Yet, they don't exist!!!!!!!!!!


A Game Warden was fired for bringing a friend out to see a mating pair of black panthers and was fired for it? Would you please post the pictrures? I know that any self respecting Game Warden would take pictures of such an event...I mean how else would his superiors have known that he was out there viewing a mating pair of Black Panthers if there were no pictures? :headknock

TH


----------



## Barbarian (Feb 12, 2009)

A little off target, but to make a point about them smart state people. The state of Louisiana denied forever the existence of cougars in SW LA. We had sightings, tracks, everything but a dead one to prove it and they just shook their head and said nope - not here. You must be confused. Well, to their total amazement and shock at least 2 seperate cougars were photographed after the last 2 hurricanes from a helicopter doing damage research flights. Could have been more than 2, but they claim that it was only 2 because they cover a large territory and the numerous sightings were really only 2 cats. Actually tried to say it might be only one covering 1,000,000 + acres. Hey why argue. At least they now admit they exist over there.


----------



## stevg (Aug 31, 2008)

A brown cougar has been sighted on my farm 5 miles east of Randolf Air force base 
I have watched a tan one run across my field along side of a creek.


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

We had a Jaguarundi on our place for a couple years. We would see it periodically. Saw it enough to know what it was. VERY impressive cat. Didn't see him this past deer season though...


----------



## fishtale (Aug 24, 2006)

jimk said:


> Fishtale...nice young jaguar. Where are you?


That at the Puerta Vallarta Zoo in Mismaloya Mexico, just South of Puerta Vallarta. I also got to play with a baby lion, leopard, and Tiger.

A must do if you ever go there. This Zoo is very interactive, nothing like you would ever see or do here.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Friend of mine's plumber's father in law saw one fighting a chupacabra over a bigfoot carcass....


----------



## MikeV (Jun 5, 2006)

Sat next to a guy in a movie who had a next door neighbor who dated the sister of a guy who used to fish with a friend of a girl whose great grandfather definitely saw one right at dusk running through the woods in the Big Thicket but couldn't see his watch to get the exact time because his eyes were so bad.


----------



## shauntexex (Dec 12, 2007)

So mostly likely are these sightings panthers from south America or a recessive gene in mountain lions or someone a few beers to deep?


----------



## Tommy2000 (Mar 23, 2008)

dwilliams35 said:


> Friend of mine's plumber's father in law saw one fighting a chupacabra over a bigfoot carcass....


I know that guy!


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

I just wanted to make a post on ya'll's black panther party.


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

I do alot of animal control and have been called out on many black panther sightings. The most I have taken in a weekend is four. Was called out to a ranch where the rancher and his family and some of his guests, along with the nieghboring ranch, had seen on numerous times a grown female with three mostly grown young ones. All the stories were the same, as big as a deer, black, with long tails. I told the rancher that I would see what I could do, but there were no black panthers in Texas. He was very upset and told me he knew what he had seen. I found the group and took out the grown female and one of the mostly grown young on my first incounter, and took the remaining two over the next day and night. This of coarse stopped the black panther sightings. As usual it was bobcats, as most black panther sightings are with a few house cats and mountain lions mixed in. It amaises me to see how people can see something and turn it into something else, and convince themselves that they have seen a nonexisting black panther. There are no black panthers in Texas, except in the minds of people that have seen something and turned it into one.


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

Dang wampuscat...next thing you'll be saying is there's no Santa Claus or Easter Bunny!


----------



## shhhh...ducks (Feb 22, 2010)

BWWAAAAHAHHHAAAHHHHHAAAA!!!!!! green comin



dwilliams35 said:


> Friend of mine's plumber's father in law saw one fighting a chupacabra over a bigfoot carcass....


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Where is Awally when you need him??? LOL


----------



## mchildress (Jul 11, 2009)

We helped a friend of our in the early 80's building a cabin on the Llano river just out of Llano. Two of us were headed to town in the middle of the day and as we got to the main road we saw a large black cat with a long tail walking across a pasture. We just stopped and stared with our jaws open. The cat was walking through a heard of sheep within 50 ft of some and none of them were spooking. The cat was almost as tall as the sheep and you could see his shoulder blades raise above his back as he walked. My friend asked if I had a rifle and I had a Marlin 44 mag lever gun in the truck. The cat was about 100 yrds walking across and I didn't know who owed the land so we didn't shoot but watched him for probably 400 yrds as he walked through and past the sheep and out of sight. I have seen yellow mountain lions on two occasions while hunting in Freer and this cat looked the same but black.


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

Only seen mountain lions (saw one 2 weeks ago in Burleson Co.). In theory, they could be around. They are just melanistic jaguar, although the chance of them ranging much further than around the border these days is very, very slim.


----------



## sotx23 (May 4, 2010)

Been watching the forum for quite some time now- Decided I would join on this thread... Anyway here are a few links- 1 to the Caracal Ranch in Northern Mexico & 1 to the Caesar Kleburk Wildlife institute.

Have a look at Caracal's cat pictures... Amazing.... And it does seem completely possible that Jaguar's could be in South Texas.

http://www.ranchocaracol.com/conservationandcharity/ocelotstudy/
They do have some of the pictures mislabled but you can also clearly see the Jaguar's in several pics.

Casesar Kleburg 
http://ckwri.tamuk.edu/research-facilities/caesar-kleberg-wildlife-center/
Check out the photo gallery under the Feline research center


----------



## shhhh...ducks (Feb 22, 2010)

hey sotx23, are you the same sotx23 from "texas waterfowler forum" ??


----------



## sotx23 (May 4, 2010)

Yup thats me.... Trying to figure out who you are on TX WATERFOWL- Gundogger???


----------

